# Headlight Condensation



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

robo_robb,

Sorry to hear that you're having this problem with your Cruze. If you are still within your warranty I would definitely make the dealer aware of this issue and have them correct it. If you need any assistance with this matter please let us know.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol something else the cruze adopted from the cobalt. It will be covered so no worries.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, seeing how insanely tough our perma-seal headlights are, you probably have a loose bulb or something that is letting moisture in. As for the stereo added ontop of the headlights, it might be early to call it, but you may have gotten the lemon of the batch. My advice would be to see if the dealer can fix it, and if not[or if more problems appear] trade it in; or if enough defects are found, open a ticket to have it declared a lemon.


----------

